# What am I?



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

A friend found this little girl back in Feb. in the middle of the road all alone. She was only days old at the time. So she loaded the kid into her car and brought her home. Last week she was given to me. I am guessing she has some Spanish in her but wondering what else? She has such a unique face.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Forgot to mention, she was named Bambi.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe some cashmere???? She sure is cute though! and love her name!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

No idea what she is but she sure is cute!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

When she was only about 1 or 2 months old her hair was so long on that little body I thought she might be part angora. I happen to live in the Angora capital of the world (more angoras here then anywhere else in the world until the 80's when the goverment stopped subsidizing). Now her hair is actually shorter. It is as if she has grown into her hair. What adds to this mystery is the road she was found on--the ranches are full of boar goats, which she clearly is not.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Cute!!!


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

I definitely see Nubian, but I kinda think I see some Alpine too. She looks kinda stocky, maybe some Nigerian? onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a cute goat...not sure what kind though.... :thumb:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

LuvMyNDG's said:


> I definitely see Nubian, but I kinda think I see some Alpine too. She looks kinda stocky, maybe some Nigerian? onder:


I just searched Nubian goat pictures and I can see the resemblance. Since this is a meat goat region I find that interesting. I also find your comment about her being stocky interesting. She was 32 pounds and obviously very underweight when I got her. She only had grass to eat and due to the drought what is growing out here is not that nutritional. I am supplementing her diet so she will put on some pounds and am already seeing positive results. Unless I get any more clues I guess I will call her my Nubian-cross baby.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

A straight Nubian/Alpine mix gives them 'airplane' ears. Her's are certainly more Nubian ears or Boer. However, I certainly agree that she has an Alpine look to her. She also appears on the small, stocky side which would lend the question of Pygmy or Nigi?


She sure is cute and it's so wonderful she ended up with you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would say more Pygmy then Nigi.....


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Out here there are mostly commercial goat ranchers. Not aware of any pygmy goats anywhere in the county. She is really underweight; I can feel gaps under her spine. Her horns are the same length as my 7 week old solid black Spanish buck (also an orphan). Her previous owner (almost 80 yr old man was left to take care of her), fed her cow’s milk until she learned how to drink water and then stopped the bottle (way to early). From then on she only ate lawn grass. I figured her diet affected her growth. I have had her since May 29th.

If she is part pygmy, will breading her to the black Spanish goat be a problem? I only have 3 free goats right now and no way to separate them. Boer doe (Lawn Mower) wondered past my kitchen window last November. Guessing she was born March or April 2011. Black Spanish buck (Midnight), who is 7 ½ weeks old, I was given almost 5 1/2 weeks ago. And now I have Bambi. My plan was to let nature take its course.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

I'm not much help for guessing a breed, but she is adorable!!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought a sideview might help so I took my camera out with me this morning as I did some chores. Got this shot of her. Everyone I have told that she is a diary goat is in shock. This is angora and meat goat country. Lots of ranchers with Boer, Spanish, and Angora, but rarely any other breed of goat. So it is a mystery where a diary goat came from.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I was visiting my sister who has mini nubians and her face looks similar to theirs!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think all that hair makes a big case that she is part angora, regardless of what else, and especially since that is what is prevalent around you. That hair didn't show in the other pictures. I think she is cool.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Yesterday I had to go to town for some alfalfa. Talking to someone I learned a few people have a couple of Nubian's for their own personal needs. This person mentioned one prominent family name in the area that only feed their children goats’ milk. I have been suspicious that may be where she came from as there is no way to sell goats’ milk commercially around here. It could be momma goat hooked up with someone else in the herd and Bambi is the result. I sure hope she stays as sweet as she is now when she grows up.


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

she is beautiful. facial markings are stunning!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thought I would just share that besides Bambi, I have a solid black Spanish buck (Midnight) who will be 10 weeks old on Saturday. Bambi is a good 2 months older then Midnight. I have been observing the two kids growth rate. Midnight appears to be growing faster then Bambi. Yesterday I got a measuring tape out and measured their height at their front legs. Bambi is about 17 inches tall and Midnight is about 16 inches tall. It is looking like Bambi is going to be a small girl. Wonder how much milk she will produce?


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought I would share an updated photo of Bambi. She is now 5 months old. Bambi and Midnight (black Spanish buck born in April) love to jump up on the generator (as long as it is covered with a tarp) and push each other off. Bambi is a lot more agile and usually wins. 

Bambi is about 19 inches tall now. I have been watching these two as they grow up. Bambi continues to be taller but not by much. With all the comments that she may have some pygmy or dwarf in her, I have been wondering how her growth rate compares to other Nubians/Alpines? Compared to Midnight or my Boer doe, Bambi seems so petite to me.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Yesterday it dawned on me Bambi will be a year old in Feb. So I decided to revisit this post and discovered all the photos are missing So for anyone visiting in the future:

Here is the original photo I posted of Bambi (taken May 31, 2012)








Later added this photo of Bambi (taken June 8, 2012)








The following photos were taken later and I am including now so you can follow her growth.

June 31, 2012 (Midnight [Spanish buck] is 2 months younger then Bambi)








Sept. 5, 2012








Nov. 9, 2012








Jan. 17, 2013 (Sport [Boer wether] is 4 1/2 months younger then Bambi)


----------

